# caliber?



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 21:45:05 GMT*
What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little ignorant in the 
sniper domain.
>From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: sniper
>Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01 11:09:53 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for army-outgoing 
>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
>Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com [209.185.130.193]         
>  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id OAA11268 for 
> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
>Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000 19:02:55 -0000
>Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 11:11:49 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40 sniper
>great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with them
>was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 15:09:15 -0700*
--------------02193415B2E3AB6CE67236F2
Yes. 7.62
Peter Nguyen wrote:
> What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little ignorant in the
> sniper domain.
>
> >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: sniper
> >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01 11:09:53 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for army-outgoing
> >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com [209.185.130.193]
> >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id OAA11268 for
> > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000 19:02:55 -0000
> >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
>         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 11:11:49 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40 sniper
> >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with them
> >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> >______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------02193415B2E3AB6CE67236F2
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------02193415B2E3AB6CE67236F2--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 15:14:24 -0700 *
I thought it was 105 mm ball
-
> -----Original Message-----
> From:F. A. [SMTP:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> Sent:Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:09 PM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:Re: caliber?
> 
> Yes. 7.62
> 
> Peter Nguyen wrote:
> 
> > What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little ignorant in
> the
> > sniper domain.
> >
> > >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: sniper
> > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01 11:09:53 2000
> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for
> army-outgoing
> > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> > >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com [209.185.130.193]
> > >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id OAA11268
> for
> > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> > >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000 19:02:55 -0000
> > >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
> >         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 11:11:49 2000
> > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> sender
> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >Message-ID: 
> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Precedence: bulk
> > >
> > >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40
> sniper
> > >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with
> them
> > >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > >______________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body. > 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:43:55 -0500*
it‘s hard to tell when someones joking around here....you are right?
----- Original Message -----
From: Derrick Forsythe 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 5:14 PM
Subject: RE: caliber?
> I thought it was 105 mm ball
>
> -
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: F. A. [SMTP:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:09 PM
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject: Re: caliber?
> >
> > Yes. 7.62
> >
> > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> >
> > > What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little ignorant in
> > the
> > > sniper domain.
> > >
> > > >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Subject: sniper
> > > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01 11:09:53 2000
> > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for
> > army-outgoing
> > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> > > >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com [209.185.130.193]
> > > >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id OAA11268
> > for
> > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> > > >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000 19:02:55 -0000
> > > >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
> > >         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 11:11:49 2000
> > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> > sender
> > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > >Message-ID: 
> > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > >
> > > >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40
> > sniper
> > > >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with
> > them
> > > >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > > >______________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body. >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 19:46:51 -0800*
Unless it is at long range, then use 155mm ball.
----- Original Message -----
From: "william durrant" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:43 PM
Subject: Re: caliber?
> it‘s hard to tell when someones joking around here....you are right?
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Derrick Forsythe 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 5:14 PM
> Subject: RE: caliber?
>
>
> > I thought it was 105 mm ball
> >
> > -
> >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: F. A. [SMTP:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> > > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:09 PM
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > Subject: Re: caliber?
> > >
> > > Yes. 7.62
> > >
> > > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> > >
> > > > What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little ignorant
in
> > > the
> > > > sniper domain.
> > > >
> > > > >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >Subject: sniper
> > > > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> > > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > > >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> > > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > > >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01 11:09:53 2000
> > > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for
> > > army-outgoing
> > > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> > > > >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com [209.185.130.193]
> > > > >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id
OAA11268
> > > for
> > > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> > > > >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000 19:02:55 -0000
> > > > >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
> > > >         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> > > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 11:11:49
2000
> > > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo
set
> > > sender
> > > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > > >Message-ID: 
> > > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > > >
> > > > >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40
> > > sniper
> > > > >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served
with
> > > them
> > > > >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > > > >______________________________________________________
> > > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body. >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 19:51:41 -0800*
Only for short range, anything longer requires precision 155mm ball.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Derrick Forsythe" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 2:14 PM
Subject: RE: caliber?
> I thought it was 105 mm ball
>
> -
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: F. A. [SMTP:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:09 PM
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject: Re: caliber?
> >
> > Yes. 7.62
> >
> > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> >
> > > What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little ignorant in
> > the
> > > sniper domain.
> > >
> > > >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Subject: sniper
> > > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01 11:09:53 2000
> > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for
> > army-outgoing
> > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> > > >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com [209.185.130.193]
> > > >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id OAA11268
> > for
> > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> > > >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000 19:02:55 -0000
> > > >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
> > >         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 11:11:49 2000
> > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> > sender
> > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > >Message-ID: 
> > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > >
> > > >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40
> > sniper
> > > >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with
> > them
> > > >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > > >______________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body. >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 02 Mar 2000 04:12:27 GMT*
105 mm sniper round, yeah I wouldn‘t want to be the sorry ******* who has to 
chamber that kind of round, even less lug the bloody ammo...:-
>From: "william durrant" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: caliber?
>Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:43:55 -0500
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA86F7F4006FD82197B7CFEC03BD36600 Wed Mar 01 15:51:23 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id TAA13402 for army-outgoing 
>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 19:41:57 -0500
>Received: from itac-sun-13.sprint.ca itac-sun-13.sprint.ca 
>[207.107.250.17]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 
>with ESMTP  id TAA13397 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000 
>19:41:47 -0500
>Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-06-85.sprint.ca [209.148.135.136]by 
>itac-sun-13.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id SAA20333for 
> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:45:11 -0500 EST
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 15:53:42 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>References: 
>
>X-Priority: 3
>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>it‘s hard to tell when someones joking around here....you are right?
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Derrick Forsythe 
>To: 
>Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 5:14 PM
>Subject: RE: caliber?
>
>
> > I thought it was 105 mm ball
> >
> > -
> >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: F. A. [SMTP:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> > > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:09 PM
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > Subject: Re: caliber?
> > >
> > > Yes. 7.62
> > >
> > > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> > >
> > > > What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little ignorant 
>in
> > > the
> > > > sniper domain.
> > > >
> > > > >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >Subject: sniper
> > > > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> > > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > > >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> > > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > > >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01 11:09:53 2000
> > > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for
> > > army-outgoing
> > > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> > > > >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com [209.185.130.193]
> > > > >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id 
>OAA11268
> > > for
> > > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> > > > >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000 19:02:55 -0000
> > > > >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
> > > >         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> > > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 11:11:49 
>2000
> > > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo 
>set
> > > sender
> > > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > > >Message-ID: 
> > > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > > >
> > > > >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40
> > > sniper
> > > > >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served 
>with
> > > them
> > > > >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > > > >______________________________________________________
> > > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body. >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 21:30:47 -0800*
Yeah, one shot many kills.  Reach out and touch everyone!
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter Nguyen" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 8:12 PM
Subject: Re: caliber?
> 105 mm sniper round, yeah I wouldn‘t want to be the sorry ******* who has
to
> chamber that kind of round, even less lug the bloody ammo...:-
>
>
> >From: "william durrant" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: caliber?
> >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:43:55 -0500
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >MHotMailBA86F7F4006FD82197B7CFEC03BD36600 Wed Mar 01 15:51:23 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id TAA13402 for army-outgoing
> >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 19:41:57 -0500
> >Received: from itac-sun-13.sprint.ca itac-sun-13.sprint.ca
> >[207.107.250.17]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
> >with ESMTP  id TAA13397 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000
> >19:41:47 -0500
> >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-06-85.sprint.ca
[209.148.135.136]by
> >itac-sun-13.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id SAA20333for
> > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:45:11 -0500 EST
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 15:53:42 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
sender
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >References:
> >
> >X-Priority: 3
> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >it‘s hard to tell when someones joking around here....you are right?
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Derrick Forsythe 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 5:14 PM
> >Subject: RE: caliber?
> >
> >
> > > I thought it was 105 mm ball
> > >
> > > -
> > >
> > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > From: F. A. [SMTP:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> > > > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:09 PM
> > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > Subject: Re: caliber?
> > > >
> > > > Yes. 7.62
> > > >
> > > > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little ignorant
> >in
> > > > the
> > > > > sniper domain.
> > > > >
> > > > > >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > >Subject: sniper
> > > > > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> > > > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > > > >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> > > > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > > > >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01 11:09:53
2000
> > > > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for
> > > > army-outgoing
> > > > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> > > > > >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com
[209.185.130.193]
> > > > > >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id
> >OAA11268
> > > > for
> > > > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> > > > > >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000
19:02:55 -0000
> > > > > >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
> > > > >         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> > > > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 11:11:49
> >2000
> > > > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo
> >set
> > > > sender
> > > > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > > > >Message-ID: 
> > > > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > > > >
> > > > > >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used
M40
> > > > sniper
> > > > > >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served
> >with
> > > > them
> > > > > >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > > > > >______________________________________________________
> > > > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > >
> > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body. >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Thu, 02 Mar 2000 00:04:00 -0600*
Of course the the only drawback found with this sniper system is building a new
hide every couple of hours. But that whats your spotter is for that and carrying
spare ammo. spare parts etc.
dave newcombe wrote:
> Yeah, one shot many kills.  Reach out and touch everyone!
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Peter Nguyen" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 8:12 PM
> Subject: Re: caliber?
>
> > 105 mm sniper round, yeah I wouldn‘t want to be the sorry ******* who has
> to
> > chamber that kind of round, even less lug the bloody ammo...:-
> >
> >
> > >From: "william durrant" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: caliber?
> > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:43:55 -0500
> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > >MHotMailBA86F7F4006FD82197B7CFEC03BD36600 Wed Mar 01 15:51:23 2000
> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id TAA13402 for army-outgoing
> > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 19:41:57 -0500
> > >Received: from itac-sun-13.sprint.ca itac-sun-13.sprint.ca
> > >[207.107.250.17]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
> > >with ESMTP  id TAA13397 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000
> > >19:41:47 -0500
> > >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-06-85.sprint.ca
> [209.148.135.136]by
> > >itac-sun-13.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id SAA20333for
> > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:45:11 -0500 EST
> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 15:53:42 2000
> > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> sender
> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >Message-ID: 
> > >References:
> > >
> > >X-Priority: 3
> > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Precedence: bulk
> > >
> > >it‘s hard to tell when someones joking around here....you are right?
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: Derrick Forsythe 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 5:14 PM
> > >Subject: RE: caliber?
> > >
> > >
> > > > I thought it was 105 mm ball
> > > >
> > > > -
> > > >
> > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > From: F. A. [SMTP:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> > > > > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:09 PM
> > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > Subject: Re: caliber?
> > > > >
> > > > > Yes. 7.62
> > > > >
> > > > > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little ignorant
> > >in
> > > > > the
> > > > > > sniper domain.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > > > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > >Subject: sniper
> > > > > > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> > > > > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > > > > >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> > > > > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > > > > >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01 11:09:53
> 2000
> > > > > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > > > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for
> > > > > army-outgoing
> > > > > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> > > > > > >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com
> [209.185.130.193]
> > > > > > >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id
> > >OAA11268
> > > > > for
> > > > > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> > > > > > >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000
> 19:02:55 -0000
> > > > > > >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
> > > > > >         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> > > > > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 11:11:49
> > >2000
> > > > > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo
> > >set
> > > > > sender
> > > > > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > > > > >Message-ID: 
> > > > > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used
> M40
> > > > > sniper
> > > > > > >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served
> > >with
> > > > > them
> > > > > > >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > > > > > >______________________________________________________
> > > > > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body. >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chris Patterson" <cpatterson@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 01:03:31 -0600*
I find the difficulty in trying to sneak up on a target with that particular
sniper system.
----- Original Message -----
From: Gordan Dundas 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:04 AM
Subject: Re: caliber?
> Of course the the only drawback found with this sniper system is building
a new
> hide every couple of hours. But that whats your spotter is for that and
carrying
> spare ammo. spare parts etc.
> dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > Yeah, one shot many kills.  Reach out and touch everyone!
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Peter Nguyen" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 8:12 PM
> > Subject: Re: caliber?
> >
> > > 105 mm sniper round, yeah I wouldn‘t want to be the sorry ******* who
has
> > to
> > > chamber that kind of round, even less lug the bloody ammo...:-
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "william durrant" 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Re: caliber?
> > > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:43:55 -0500
> > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > >MHotMailBA86F7F4006FD82197B7CFEC03BD36600 Wed Mar 01 15:51:23 2000
> > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id TAA13402 for
army-outgoing
> > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 19:41:57 -0500
> > > >Received: from itac-sun-13.sprint.ca itac-sun-13.sprint.ca
> > > >[207.107.250.17]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
8.8.4/8.8.4
> > > >with ESMTP  id TAA13397 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000
> > > >19:41:47 -0500
> > > >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-06-85.sprint.ca
> > [209.148.135.136]by
> > > >itac-sun-13.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id SAA20333for
> > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:45:11 -0500 EST
> > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 15:53:42 2000
> > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> > sender
> > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > >Message-ID: 
> > > >References:
> > > >
> > > >X-Priority: 3
> > > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> > > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > >
> > > >it‘s hard to tell when someones joking around here....you are right?
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: Derrick Forsythe 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 5:14 PM
> > > >Subject: RE: caliber?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > I thought it was 105 mm ball
> > > > >
> > > > > -
> > > > >
> > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > From: F. A. [SMTP:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:09 PM
> > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > Subject: Re: caliber?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Yes. 7.62
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little
ignorant
> > > >in
> > > > > > the
> > > > > > > sniper domain.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > > > > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > > >Subject: sniper
> > > > > > > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> > > > > > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > > > > > >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> > > > > > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with
ESMTP id
> > > > > > > >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01
11:09:53
> > 2000
> > > > > > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > > > > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for
> > > > > > army-outgoing
> > > > > > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> > > > > > > >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com
> > [209.185.130.193]
> > > > > > > >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id
> > > >OAA11268
> > > > > > for
> > > > > > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> > > > > > > >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000
> > 19:02:55 -0000
> > > > > > > >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
> > > > > > >         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> > > > > > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01
11:11:49
> > > >2000
> > > > > > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com:
majordomo
> > > >set
> > > > > > sender
> > > > > > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > > > > > >Message-ID: 
> > > > > > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i
used
> > M40
> > > > > > sniper
> > > > > > > >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i
served
> > > >with
> > > > > > them
> > > > > > > >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > > > > > > >______________________________________________________
> > > > > > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > message body. >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *John Thompson <jat@ar.com.au>* on *Thu, 02 Mar 2000 19:03:31  1100*
Derrick Forsythe wrote:
> I thought it was 105 mm ball
>
> -
>
No Derrick, he means the ones without wheels! -
John Thompson
RAE
Australia
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: F. A. [SMTP:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:09 PM
> > To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject:      Re: caliber?
> >
> > Yes. 7.62
> >
> > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> >
> > > What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little ignorant in
> > the
> > > sniper domain.
> > >
> > > >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Subject: sniper
> > > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01 11:09:53 2000
> > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for
> > army-outgoing
> > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> > > >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com [209.185.130.193]
> > > >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id OAA11268
> > for
> > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> > > >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000 19:02:55 -0000
> > > >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
> > >         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 11:11:49 2000
> > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> > sender
> > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > >Message-ID: 
> > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > >
> > > >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40
> > sniper
> > > >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with
> > them
> > > >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > > >______________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body. >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 09:53:03 -0500*
List,
Please excuse me while I try to clear something up in my own 
mind.....the conversation has touched on the calibre of sniper 
rifles......105mm  155mm?    Howitzer c3, Giat, and M109 are the only 3 
Canadian  sniper weapons I know of that employ this calibre of 
ammunition.  If you could, please qualify your references.
-Bill.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
List,
Please excuse me 
while I try to
clear something upin my own mind.....the conversation has touched 
on the
calibre of sniper rifles......105mm amp 155mm? 
Howitzer c3,
Giat, and M109 are the only 3 Canadian  sniper weapons I know of that 
employ
this calibre of ammunition. If you could, please qualify your
references.
-Bill.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 08:32:18 -0700 *
William - the " - " behind my original comment was meant to be American
Proof -- it was a joke will - a "Seven Mile Sniper" joke.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 02 Mar 2000 08:36:11 -0700*
--------------0079D4D49233DA2498157A87
Bill,
        It appears the thread on 105mm ball sniper rounds was...well...
humour, the best kind at that. And you know how a thread goes then...
which begs the question which way does the thread go on a 105mm ball
round? -
Francois
>List,
>Please excuse me while I try to clear something up in my own
mind.....the >conversation has touched on the calibre of sniper
rifles......105mm  155mm?
>Howitzer c3, Giat, and M109 are the only 3 Canadian sniper weapons I
know of that >employ this calibre of ammunition.  If you could, please
qualify your
>references.
>-Bill.
--------------0079D4D49233DA2498157A87
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------0079D4D49233DA2498157A87--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Thu, 02 Mar 2000 09:51:12 -0600*
--------------ED9B44F9BAA383FDD6278198
 are you sure you don‘t work for the New York Timessooy private joke
william durrant wrote:
>   List, Please excuse me while I try to clear something up in my own
> mind.....the conversation has touched on the calibre of sniper
> rifles......105mm  155mm?    Howitzer c3, Giat, and M109 are the only
> 3 Canadian sniper weapons I know of that employ this calibre of
> ammunition.  If you could, please qualify your references. -Bill.
--------------ED9B44F9BAA383FDD6278198
are you sure you don‘t work for the New York Timessooy private joke
william durrant wrote:
List,Please
excuse me while I try to clear something up in my own mind.....the conversation
has touched on the calibre of sniper rifles......105mm amp 155mm?
Howitzer c3, Giat, and M109 are the only 3 Canadian sniper weapons I know
of that employ this calibre of ammunition. If you could, please qualify
your references.-Bill.
--------------ED9B44F9BAA383FDD6278198--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 13:07:06 -0500*
Excellent!.......I didn‘t mean to seem naive...but I find it hard to
distinguish the jokes from the "facts"..so many of the experts on this list
make it difficult.....thanks for going easy on me! -Bill
----- Original Message -----
From: Derrick Forsythe 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 10:32 AM
Subject: RE: Calibre?
> William - the " - " behind my original comment was meant to be American
> Proof -- it was a joke will - a "Seven Mile Sniper" joke.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott  Diane Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 19:38:27 -0400*
dDon‘t forget about the still ever-effective C2.....
Scott
    -----Original Message-----
    From: william durrant 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Date: March 2, 2000 11:33 AM
    Subject: Calibre?


    List,

    Please excuse me while I try to clear something up in my own 
mind.....the conversation has touched on the calibre of sniper 
rifles......105mm  155mm?    Howitzer c3, Giat, and M109 are the only 3 
Canadian sniper weapons I know of that employ this calibre of 
ammunition.  If you could, please qualify your references.

    -Bill.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
dDon‘t forget 
about the
still ever-effective C2.....
Scott
    -----Original 
Message-----From:
    william durrant ltgunner10@sprint.cagtTo: 
army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
ltarmy@cipherlogic.on.cagt
Date:
    March 2, 2000 11:33 AMSubject: 
Calibre?
    List,

    Please excuse me 
while I try to
    clear something upin my own mind.....the conversation has 
touched on
    the calibre of sniper rifles......105mm amp 
155mm?
    Howitzer c3, Giat, and M109 are the only 3 Canadian sniper weapons I 
know of
    that employ this calibre of ammunition. If you could, please 
qualify
    your references.

    -Bill.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 23:05:42 -0800*
New doctrine call for the issue of 1 section of Combat EngineersChimo,
with every new C1A1 155mm sniping system.
Along with an AEV dozer and HLVW for ammo support.Original Message -----
From: "Gordan Dundas" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 10:04 PM
Subject: Re: caliber?
> Of course the the only drawback found with this sniper system is building
a new
> hide every couple of hours. But that whats your spotter is for that and
carrying
> spare ammo. spare parts etc.
> dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > Yeah, one shot many kills.  Reach out and touch everyone!
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Peter Nguyen" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 8:12 PM
> > Subject: Re: caliber?
> >
> > > 105 mm sniper round, yeah I wouldn‘t want to be the sorry ******* who
has
> > to
> > > chamber that kind of round, even less lug the bloody ammo...:-
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "william durrant" 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Re: caliber?
> > > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:43:55 -0500
> > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > >MHotMailBA86F7F4006FD82197B7CFEC03BD36600 Wed Mar 01 15:51:23 2000
> > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id TAA13402 for
army-outgoing
> > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 19:41:57 -0500
> > > >Received: from itac-sun-13.sprint.ca itac-sun-13.sprint.ca
> > > >[207.107.250.17]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
8.8.4/8.8.4
> > > >with ESMTP  id TAA13397 for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000
> > > >19:41:47 -0500
> > > >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-06-85.sprint.ca
> > [209.148.135.136]by
> > > >itac-sun-13.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id SAA20333for
> > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:45:11 -0500 EST
> > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 15:53:42 2000
> > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> > sender
> > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > >Message-ID: 
> > > >References:
> > > >
> > > >X-Priority: 3
> > > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> > > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > >
> > > >it‘s hard to tell when someones joking around here....you are right?
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: Derrick Forsythe 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 5:14 PM
> > > >Subject: RE: caliber?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > I thought it was 105 mm ball
> > > > >
> > > > > -
> > > > >
> > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > From: F. A. [SMTP:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:09 PM
> > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > Subject: Re: caliber?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Yes. 7.62
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > What caliber do our snipers use? Is it 7.62? I‘m a little
ignorant
> > > >in
> > > > > > the
> > > > > > > sniper domain.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
> > > > > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > > >Subject: sniper
> > > > > > > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT
> > > > > > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > > > > > >X-Originating-IP: [24.200.88.2]
> > > > > > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with
ESMTP id
> > > > > > > >MHotMailBA86B5F600C7D820F3E4CFEC03BD48F70 Wed Mar 01
11:09:53
> > 2000
> > > > > > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > > > > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id OAA11277 for
> > > > > > army-outgoing
> > > > > > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:31 -0500
> > > > > > > >Received: from hotmail.com law-f277.hotmail.com
> > [209.185.130.193]
> > > > > > > >  by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with SMTP  id
> > > >OAA11268
> > > > > > for
> > > > > > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:59:19 -0500
> > > > > > > >Received: qmail 83756 invoked by uid 0 1 Mar 2000
> > 19:02:55 -0000
> > > > > > > >Received: from 24.200.88.2 by www.hotmail.com with HTTP
> > > > > > >         Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:02:55 PST
> > > > > > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01
11:11:49
> > > >2000
> > > > > > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com:
majordomo
> > > >set
> > > > > > sender
> > > > > > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > > > > > >Message-ID: 
> > > > > > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i
used
> > M40
> > > > > > sniper
> > > > > > > >great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i
served
> > > >with
> > > > > > them
> > > > > > > >was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > > > > > > >______________________________________________________
> > > > > > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > message body. >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Piston7702@AOL.COM* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 02:09:10 EST*
someone take me off this stupid list
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 00:39:04 -0700*
--------------962CBCC2E2C2FE8172F6F3A4
Darn it all. It‘s not a stupid list, in fact it isn‘t even sentient, it
is certainly not aware... -
check the details below to unsubscribe yourself...
Piston7702@AOL.COM wrote:
> someone take me off this stupid list
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------962CBCC2E2C2FE8172F6F3A4
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------962CBCC2E2C2FE8172F6F3A4--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

